# snow birds 2



## T.Mayer (Feb 17, 2009)

this question is for the guys that actually kill snows in the fall....when you see a field that may have canadas and snows in it what do you do to set up for them? i am new to being able to kill snows(we don t get snows in MI)...also Ill be running only a half dozen snow dekes...is that enough...im not looking to go out everytime and kill 20 birds(although that would be nice)..but id like to be able to entice some to take too close of a look....some info on these birds would be real awesome


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

T.Mayer said:


> this question is for the guys that actually kill snows in the fall....


So not just the folks that set-up to kill nothing? Just from the folks that have actually, personally killed some snows? Is it killed 'some' snows, or just 'a' snow? I see you used the plural form of 'snows' and being that I have only killed one, then I can not be of help. Sorry.

Just funning with ya pro-staff. :wink:


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

:rollin:


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Try these. They are deadly!!!!


----------



## T.Mayer (Feb 17, 2009)

well thanks guys those responses were really helpfull! :evil: 
and i mean i want answers from guys who hunt them and shoot them...how about anyone who has a good answer....


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Anytime. Someone has a sense of humor I see :eyeroll:


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

[quote im looking to go out everytime and kill 20 birds[/quote]

Just use the pink deeks with UV paint and you shouldn't have a problem! oke:


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

Honest question I am not making fun of T.Mayer or anything but how can someone be on a pro staff without know ing how to kill geese?


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

justund223 said:


> Honest question I am not making fun of T.Mayer or anything but how can someone be on a pro staff without know ing how to kill geese?


He said he is new to being able to kill snows because they don't get snows in MI.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I shoot at them quite often. Does that count? 

For being a "pro-staffer" you dont seem to have a clue. Do a quick search on here to see how many dekes guys are using.

Just funning ya by the way. Ya gotta have thicker skin to hang here.


----------



## T.Mayer (Feb 17, 2009)

oh my skins think...and just b/c im on pro staffs doesnt mean i know how to kill all birds...canadas YES snows NO...i see what guys do in the spring but is it the same in the fall?? do snows tend to decoy more in the fall??


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Do the same thing in the fall that guys do in the spring (minus the e-call). Scout scout scout scout scout scout scout scout scout scout scout, and SCOUT.

And when it comes to decoys, numbers numbers numbers.


----------



## the wack stack (Mar 10, 2009)

A good honest answer to your question is yes a half doz. can be enough. Last opener around the DL. area we had scouted a feild that had ducks, honkers and snows in it. The first birds of the morning were snows and we only put out 4 snows and two blues GHG full bodies. As the season goes on and more birds arrive you will need more decoys. And yes the fall is great to decoy, Juvies fresh off the tundra OH what fun! But put on the miles get on the X and numbers will die! :beer: good luck to you, sorry some of the people on this site can be dicks. :sniper:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

T.Mayer said:


> this question is for the guys that actually kill snows in the fall....when you see a field that may have canadas and snows in it what do you do to set up for them? i am new to being able to kill snows(we don t get snows in MI)...also Ill be running only a half dozen snow dekes...is that enough...im not looking to go out everytime and kill 20 birds(although that would be nice)..but id like to be able to entice some to take too close of a look....some info on these birds would be real awesome


Get yourself a good snow call as well. It will help alot for the snows early in the morning as they will fly to the call if they can't see the decoys.

I use the Mic Lacey...Love it as I can make it sound like a canada in time of need!

Half dozen decoys can work, but as you already know...more is better. If you are planning on only setting up a few snow decoys I would run full bodies as you will be more about realism than numbers.


----------

